# Full Bodys OR Hidgon Stackable Full Motion Desoys????



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Here is what is am thinking I can get the full motion decoys that stack and arent so bulky for 200 bucks a doz after shipping. THese decoys look great, add realism, cost a lot less then a doz full bodys, and they arent bulky and i can hall twice as many of these decoys then the full body. So i guess what i am asking is if these decoys can do all of this what is so much better about full bodys then the Hidgons? I have never owned either kind of decoy, but I am going to buy some of these decoys soon and I want to know the differance and plus and minus of the full bodys and the hidgon? Also if someone can give me some insight on these flapper decoys made by hidgon i would be greatful..What do you think of them and do they work?

Thanks guys you have been really helpful,
Bandhunter


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Its easy why full bodys work so well........ They are like the real thing. I wouldnt piss around buying stackable shells when you know down the road you are going to start buying full body. So why not start buying them now to get ahead of the game. Why have something good when you can have the best?


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Tyler is right.Get a few doz foots,Than a doz or two stackables.They blend into a spread of foots pretty well and give the look of some movement in your spread.


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

What is the differance between the two?I mean the only differance I can see between the two decoys is that one sit on a peg or pole and the others have feet on the bottom. Are the feet really something that matters?

http://www.higdondecoys.com/search_resu ... tnSearch.y


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

What about Herters Full body goose decoys? Does any one have an opinion on them? Or has anyone baught some and success or didnt like them? Thanks
Bandhunter


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I'm with GB3. I would buy some full bodies then then add some stackables for "fillers" and motion. You'll end up buying some full bodies eventually, so I'd make them your initial purchase. If you hunt in a frozen field, trust me, feet are pretty important!
As far as Herters go, the paint is very shiny and the detail isn't there! If you buy the optional feet for them, your looking at nearly the same price as bigfoots.
If we would have bought Bigfoots right away, instead of all the other decoys we've experimented with over the years, our spread would be unbelievable!! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

If you're thinking about getting the stackables, I'm running a special on them for $149.99 until the end of January.

http://www.store.nodakoutdoors.com/index.php/cPath/5

Yup.......the store is up.


----------



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)

Chris,
Are you going to offer that price on the Canada's? Just wondering cause you mentioned this in the Canada Goose Hunting Forum.
As for the stackables. I would mix them in with foots for motion. When you start having too many stationary decoys you might be hurting yourself. I was also thinking that depending on the ratio of uprights to feeders, you are probably going to have a lot of the exact same decoy if you use all bigfoot feeders.
I hunted at Crab Orchard where they put out thousands of decoys and I found it interesting that although the owner was also a bigfoot and higdon dealer, he wouldn't use higdon fullbodies....just BF and hidgon stackables.
In my opinion the upright stackables don't look as good so I am sticking with BF's and stackable feeders.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

DONT get the Herters full bodies!! I got some last year and used them 3 times. I would have only used them once but i needed a few filler dekes so i tossed them in the spread. But i wouldnt do it again the paint sucks and they just suck period.

My .02


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

BB said:


> Chris,
> Are you going to offer that price on the Canada's?


Maybe in the future, but not right now.

Thanks for the clarification GB3.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

He's talkin about Herters,Hustad.


----------

